# Flaking lead paint on plaster - skim coat?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Be very careful when you use that word, "lead". Some areas require that to be handled only by certified technicians, which can get very expensive. Even if you are not in one of those areas, you should work with a quality dust mask, and carefully vacuum up loose material. There are only two acceptable methods of dealing with lead paint, total removal or encapsulation, but do not sand or grind the paint. Get off all the loose as best as you can, then skim coat.


----------

